

The ROI of social media, using a novel purely financial method - bluebit
http://www.startupceo.co.za/2012/02/26/the-roi-of-social-media/

======
mehulkar
I don't think quantifying social media ROI isn't a good idea. Building
community doesn't line up numerically. I like numbers and statistics, but
social media is about a one-to-one relationship with your users and community.
it's hard to quantify and draw insights on a case by case basis.

